
30 years a sysadmin - jlg23
http://www.itworld.com/article/2987198/operating-systems/30-years-a-sysadmin.html
======
jlg23
Another great read by same the author, one I wish I had given all my trainees
to read: 18 cardinal rules of system administration -
[http://www.itworld.com/article/2987063/careers/18-cardinal-r...](http://www.itworld.com/article/2987063/careers/18-cardinal-
rules-of-systems-administration.html)

